# Tenderloin



## atruckerswife (Feb 26, 2008)

Tonights dinner was mighty delish.





























Even my father who can be very picky enjoyed it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 26, 2008)

Great looking dinner!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 26, 2008)

Mmmm Looks great to me !


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'd eat it!!!!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks mighty good.  I guess it was butts for everyone over the weekend and pork tenderloins this week.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmmm I think I need a care package from your house


----------



## surfinsapo (Feb 27, 2008)

I love those... Good job!


----------



## john pen (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like good eats from here !


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks real fine too


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 27, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks very good. After its cut a served I love dipping my pieces of pork tenderloin in that hot Chinese mustard with a little soy sauce. If we don’t have any at home I make a quick run up to the local restaurant and tell them I had a to go order and they forgot the mustard. Burns my nostrils but I love it.


----------



## atruckerswife (Feb 27, 2008)

Toby, that mustard kills me everytime.

Last night we used the marinade reduced and I added homemade apple jelly to it.


----------



## Unity (Feb 27, 2008)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> *that hot Chinese mustard *


I bought some dry Chinese mustard -- a whole pound of it for about $4 -- maybe a couple years ago. It might outlast me. But here's the deal: In a small bowl, like a Pyrex custard bowl, mix the mustard with water until it's the consistency you get in Chinese restaurants. Let it rest for 20 minutes. When you eat it, breathe through your mouth. This is important. Hell, it's more than important, it's a survival tactic. You'll still get the hot, but you'll live through the experience.

If you add vinegar, the hot will be cut _way_ back. That's why those little packets you get with Chinese carryout don't do anything to you, they've got vinegar added for preservative.

--John
(Tenderloin. Tenderloin is great. This is not a hijack.)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 27, 2008)

That trucker is one lucky guy.


----------



## BchrisL (Feb 27, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Toby keil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   I remember almost passing out one time from exhaling chinese mustard through my nose . It made the top of my head tingle....MMMM Good! gastranomic skydiving!


----------



## atruckerswife (Feb 27, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> That trucker is one lucky guy.





Only when he is home, which is approx twice a month.

He was not lucky enough this time, but my parents and son were.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 27, 2008)

TWICE A MONTH?      No wonder truckers are so crabby and try to run me off the road. :roll:


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Feb 27, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Toby keil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the first time I ate Chinese mustard.  WHOOOOOOO  S&!t


----------



## atruckerswife (Feb 28, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> TWICE A MONTH?      No wonder truckers are so crabby and try to run me off the road. :roll:




Sometimes he gets home 3 times.

But when he is home, there is no need for a smoker,


----------



## john a (Feb 28, 2008)

Those tenderloins are really good, very nice job.


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 28, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to work on the Gulf coast.....fly out on Mon, fly home on Fri.....I was a hero all weekend.   Awwww, the good old days.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 28, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need or no time?


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> atruckerswife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the difference?


----------



## atruckerswife (Mar 1, 2008)




----------

